# Fox Hunting



## bearmoe (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't normally send these messages but this is important. Please help ban fox hunting. This inhumane practice is abhorrent to all right thinking individuals.




We MUST stop this terrible behaviour


Pass this on to everyone you know it has to be stopped - NOW!
Protect the environment. PLEASE!


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 29, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## 1894 (Jun 29, 2009)

Along the same lines. 
 Cat hunting should also be outlawed.
 See horrific examples below :


----------

